# MA-3 broadheads



## Sasquatch74 (Sep 9, 2007)

Anybody used the MA-3 broadheads by Delma? If so, how did they hold up and are they easy to sharpen?

Thanks


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Sasquatch74 said:


> Anybody used the MA-3 broadheads by Delma? If so, how did they hold up and are they easy to sharpen?
> 
> Thanks


Yes! The are some of the nicest flying broadheads I've ever shot. I sharpened them on stone, very coarse first then finer last and that is enough to kill pigs and sheep anyway. I hate to say "indestructable" but they are a tough head and they NEVER gave me any flight problems and were the only head that even came close to replicating my field points on the same wood arrow when I swapped them out for hunting.

I shoot Snuffers now but would shoot an MA-3 ANYTIME.

You never hear of these heads anymore and I'm curious how you discovered them?

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Sasquatch74 (Sep 9, 2007)

I found the heads on 3 Rivers website. After a little more digging I discovered they were made by Delma in WI. For the price, they sound like a deal. The Delma website has them at 17.95 for six heads.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

They shot better than any other broadhead for me even still.

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## clover leaf (Mar 11, 2005)

*Ma 3*

While I have yet to try themon game I have researched them and spoken to some of the members here who have lets say "been around awhile" they were a good head and I get them to fly great. I sharpen with a file and stone and am planning on putting them on the front of my cedars this fall 9maybe) I personally think they fell outof faveeor when replacable blade heads hit the market. Just my 2 cents


----------

